# Hermit Crabs NEED HELP QUICK!



## brianp (Jun 11, 2004)

so my roommate picked up a couple of hermit craps while on vacation. what are the basic rules to these guys? he got them from the atlantic shore, and they're not very big. we're about to go shopping tonight to get them a suitable bowl/tank and some food. any quick info is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Hermit-crabs.com


----------



## brianp (Jun 11, 2004)

thanks a bunch


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

keep them in a moist environment or they die. Fresh and salt water in little bowls of some sort. And people dont realize that they love to climb on stuff. They climb all over the place. They like to burrow to mult to, so a tall tank with a few inches of sand is a big plus. They get sick of any certain food, but will eat just about anything(scavengers), so you just feed them a little bit of whatever you have for dinner every other night or so. They are hella easy to take care of.

This thread has some pictures of my hermies, and their setup, along with a little more info. Its an old thread, but they are still thriving in there. http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...2&hl=hermit


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

...Jay... said:


> keep them in a moist environment or they die. Fresh and salt water in little bowls of some sort. And people dont realize that they love to climb on stuff. They climb all over the place. They like to burrow to mult to, so a tall tank with a few inches of sand is a big plus. They get sick of any certain food, but will eat just about anything(scavengers), so you just feed them a little bit of whatever you have for dinner every other night or so. They are hella easy to take care of.
> 
> This thread has some pictures of my hermies, and their setup, along with a little more info. Its an old thread, but they are still thriving in there. http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...2&hl=hermit


Off topic, sorry...but, I love those frogs! Poisonous I'm guessing? What kind are they? Me want!!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Dart frogs are only poisonous when found in their native habitat. It's actually their diet that makes them that way. So any cb ones raised over here on fruitflies, springtails and pinhead crickets will be just fine and not contain any of that toxicity.

How're things going with those hermit crabs?


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

The crabs and frogs are all doing well. I think my own living situation is going to force me to get rid of most of my stuff though.


----------

